# Clé USB Infrarouge pour l'Apple Remote sur Mac ?



## nicopulse (26 Février 2015)

Bonjour,

Je suis a la recherche d’une clé *USB récepteur infrarouge compatible avec OS X* (10.9).
C’est pour utiliser mon *Apple Remote avec mon MacBook Pro Retina*. Notamment lors de présentation Keynote, celle-ci est très pratique (bien plus que n’importe quelle app sur smartphone).

En fait, depuis 2012, Apple supprime le récepteur infrarouge de tous ces Mac...
Le protocole du récepteur infrarouge pris en charge par OS X semble être NEC.

Où trouver ça ? En grande surface et sur le web. Je précise que je suis en France et que ça devient asses urgent pour moi.

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Bigdidou (28 Février 2015)

Tu trouveras plus facilement une petite télécommande Bluetooth qui fera le boulot et sera plus pratique à tous points de vue...
J'ai ça dans ma poche au boulot : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/26596/novodio-blueconi-telecommande-multimedia-bluetooth.html


----------



## gus2000 (18 Avril 2016)

Sinon, il y a ça: http://gusdevices.wix.com/smartgus


----------



## r e m y (18 Avril 2016)

Mais c'est génial ce petit récepteur USB infrarouge! :UP:
C'est toi qui fabrique ca?


----------



## Locke (18 Avril 2016)

A priori oui, au lu de cette réponse #24.


----------



## gus2000 (18 Avril 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Mais c'est génial ce petit récepteur USB infrarouge! :UP:
> C'est toi qui fabrique ca?


Oui, conception et fabrication maison.


----------



## gus2000 (14 Mars 2017)

Pour ceux que ça intéresse toujours, et vu le succès rencontré par le récepteur SmartGUS, je vous informe qu'il est toujours disponible.


----------



## gus2000 (1 Décembre 2017)

Pour les heureux possesseur de nouveau MacBook Pro ou MacBook, une version USB Type C (USB-C) est également disponible.


----------



## nathco (20 Décembre 2017)

gus2000 a dit:


> Pour les heureux possesseur de nouveau MacBook Pro ou MacBook, une version USB Type C (USB-C) est également disponible.



Bonjour

En 2015 j’ai acheté un Mac et dans la foulée une télécommande mais je en savais pas que Mac avait retiré cette technologie. 

Bref j’ai vu que vous aviez créé ces petits dongles pour faire fonctionner la télécommande mais il y a plusieurs modèles je n’en sais pas lequel choisir malgré les conseils sur votre site pouvez vous m’aider ? 

Par ailleurs si jamais je décidais de changer de Mac est ce que ce dongle continuerais de fonctionner 

Merci de votre retour


----------



## gus2000 (20 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour,

Tout dépend des ports USB que vous avez sur votre MacBook. USB-A ou USB-C.

USB-C



USB-A



*Note de la modération *_(Locke)_* :* modification des photos qui n'étaient pas visibles.


----------



## melaure (20 Décembre 2017)

Bien cool ce petit dongle ! Si un jour j'étais obligé de prendre un portable Mac bridé, ça pourrait être utile ...


----------



## nathco (22 Décembre 2017)

gus2000 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Tout dépend des ports USB que vous avez sur votre MacBook. USB-A ou USB-C.
> 
> ...


Bonjour 
Pardon mais je ne sais pas a quoi correspond cette nomenclature les photos ont été retirés par le modérateur de ce site car elles étaient invisibles.

Merci de me montrer a quoi vous faites allusion.

nathco


----------



## Locke (22 Décembre 2017)

nathco a dit:


> Pardon mais je ne sais pas a quoi correspond cette nomenclature les photos ont été retirés par le modérateur de ce site car elles étaient invisibles.


Au contraire, le modérateur _(moi)_ a remis des liens pour une bonne visibilité. Si tu ne vois pas les photos, désactive ton anti PUB.


----------



## voxo (8 Août 2019)

Ce dongle fonctionne parfaitement ! J'ai de nouveau la possibilité de gérer les applications compatibles avec ma télécommande (iTunes, Keynote, PowerPoint, OpenOffice Impress, LibreOffice Impress, QuickTime Player, iPhoto, VLC, Kodi, Remote Buddy, Mira...)
Configuration : MacMini 2018 - macOS Mojave 10.14.6
Communication : réponse rapide - Livraison : 2 jours - Je recommande !


----------

